# Touch up paint?



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a '99 Trek 2500 that I want to clean up a bit, I was wondering if Trek sells paint directly to consumers? The bike is a metallic blue and just needs some dabs of paint here and there on some scratches, not a full painting. I tried matching some spray paints but they aren't close enough to be unnoticeable.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

If trek doesn't sell touch up paint look so see if testors model paint has something that would work. 

Good luck, 
T


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to an auto parts store. They have about 100 color varities.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Madone. I tried trek touch up paint and did not like it. Go to beauty supplie store and get nail polish. Hundreds of colors and comes with a brush.:thumbsup:.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

Any advice on buffing it down afterwards? My Madone has several nail-polish cheloids on it now, but I'm afraid to take steel wool to it. Doesn't look so good.


Steve




[email protected] said:


> I have a Madone. I tried trek touch up paint and did not like it. Go to beauty supplie store and get nail polish. Hundreds of colors and comes with a brush.:thumbsup:.


----------

